# Supporting a cult.



## xirtam (Jun 25, 2013)

This is a completely separate issue than "Teaching a cult". However, I do need advice. 

My father-in-law was born into a Buddhist family and then about twenty years ago he starting going to "church." He brought his family to healing ministries, health and wealth ministries and has been for the longest duration, been at one "church" which is falling apart at the seams. The pastor is being sued, the building is being fought over in the courts, and there is constant fighting. 

Meanwhile, the father-in-law refuses to work. He has had some short term part time jobs, but mainly 'hangs-out' in the 'church' (all day everyday). He had some sort of position in the "church" where he was supposed to get paid, but they haven't paid him in almost a year. He refuses to get work.

They have three daughters, including my lovely wife, who have been paying ALL of the bills for those twenty years. The daughters are very tired of it, but I think due to the culture, their length of previous support, and a fear of consequences, they are uncertain as to what action they ought to take. 

There is strong evidence that he is not a Christian. Today he cursed a daughter who question him on why he bought a new cell phone with no money. He does not pay anything and expects everything to be paid for him. 

When problems arises, he goes to the 'church'. He does not support his own wife, let alone his children.

Another daughter was most recently married to an American soldier and the youngest is hoping to be married, but the parents expect all three daughters to support them. I would not have a problem with this, if he was in need, but the fact is that he just does not want to work. 

Should we be supporting him? Does 2 Thessalonians 3:10-12 come into play? Although, I am not sure if I can seem him as a brother. 

In Christ,


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 25, 2013)

"When problems arises, he goes to the 'church'. He does not support his own wife, let alone his children."

1st Tim 5:8

"8 But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel."


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Amen to the previous post as it was what I was going to say! Matthew 18:15-17 15“ If your brother sins against you, go and tell him his fault, between you and him alone. If he listens to you, you have gained your brother. 16 But if he does not listen, take one or two others along with you, that every charge may be established by the evidence of two or three witnesses. 17 If he refuses to listen to them, tell it to the church. And if he refuses to listen even to the church, let him be to you as a Gentile and a tax collector." The Bible is very clear on how to handle issues of people in the church and should be our guide in all these circumstances.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 25, 2013)

It appears that the "church" he is in is not a true church, but some other thing. The only authority over him is then the word of God, which says clearly enough:

2 Thess 3:10* For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat. 11 For we hear that there are some which walk among you disorderly, working not at all, but are busybodies. 12 Now them that are such we command and exhort by our Lord Jesus Christ, that with quietness they work, and eat their own bread.*​

He might be approached on this wise: Dear father, whom we love and desire to honor, we have received from our Lord Jesus Christ apostolic commandments, and do not wish to enable you to disobey them by entertaining erroneous ideas on how we who are Christ's should live. Therefore we deliver these commandments to you for your well-being and honor as Christ's disciple. We offer you ____ weeks of help in which to begin supporting yourself according to God's will. We do not want to continue being a cause of your disobedience.

I would also add the verse Miss Marple quoted, 1 Tim 5:8


----------

